# Gaggia classic pro 2019 opv valve



## hazzeruk (Jun 28, 2019)

i understand from factory there is no easily adjustable opv valve inside it, how easy would it be to install one/ adjust the one that is already in there.


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

It uses the same boiler as the pre-2015 Classic so you should be ale to fit an OPV for one of those without too much trouble. You wouldn't even need to remove the current one as it's in a different position.


----------



## AndyZap (Dec 29, 2016)

The plastic OPV is hard to adjust without getting a leak. Installing a proper OPV is far better option. I did this mod for my Gaggia Baby Classic. This is a bit different machine, but might be useful for you as well.

In addition to the OPV itself you might need to buy the Gaggia Classic teflon tube + connectors as well. These are the parts which I bought: https://coffeeforums.co.uk/topic/35358-gaggia-classic-spares-opv-the-pump-connector But try fitting the existing teflon tube to the OPV first, it might fit and this makes the overall task far easier.

Also you might need a low-pressure tube for the "overflow" water from the top of OPV to the 3-way connector at the pump inlet.


----------



## coffeeuser1 (Sep 21, 2019)

You can also install generic 1/8" OPV valve. Instructions here: https://yirga.pl/adjustable-opv-gaggia-classic


----------



## Haskell (Aug 13, 2019)

another option is to shorten the spring inside the OPV until you achieve the pressure you want, here's my thread about it

https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/topic/47608-gaggia-classic-2019-shortening-the-opv-spring-to-lower-bar-pressure/?do=embed


----------

